# After Dipping in Permectrin



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I dipped my birds today in Permectrin. How long should you wait before you let them bathe, later in the day, next day, or longer?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I dipped my birds today in Permectrin. How long should you wait before you let them bathe, later in the day, next day, or longer?


thats a good question, Iam not sure it has residule effect or just kills what may be on them at the time, if the later I would say after they are dry, they may not want to bath the same day as they were dipped as they have already been wet, maybe in day or two.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. They sure love to take a bath, but they didn't like it a bit when I dipped them. I made sure their heads and upper neck didn't get wet. I fed them rite after dipping, so as to they would forget what I did.


----------



## Napoleon's Loft (Aug 25, 2008)

*what type of permectrin ii*

hi guys, just want to know what kind of permectrin ii should I use because there are several kinds of permectrin ii. same as permethrin, there are several types and aside from that it is so expensive.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I dipped my birds today in Permectrin. How long should you wait before you let them bathe, later in the day, next day, or longer?


From my understanding you must wait two days before bathing because, like flea oil you put on dogs, Permectrin can last up to a month. Besides, what will it hurt?

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Napoleon's Loft said:


> hi guys, just want to know what kind of permectrin ii should I use because there are several kinds of permectrin ii. same as permethrin, there are several types and aside from that it is so expensive.


This is what they have at Foy's web site. I mix up in 1 1/2 oz to 3 gallons in a 3 gallon bucket. Dip all my birds, then put the rest in a sprayer and spray the loft, under the loft and all around. I bought the 8 oz bottle to ensure I like it but it is going to last me a year.

God Bless,
Tony

10% Permectrin concentrate which is an all natural insect killer of lice and mites including the pigeon fly. Lasts for up to 30 days. Mix with water, 1/2 oz. to a gallon. Use once and then in 10-12 days again, to break the cycle. May also be used as a dip. 


#707 Permectrin II 8 oz. $11.95


#709 Permectrin II 32 oz. $21.95


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought the permectrin II. I wasn't thinking, and threw out the liquid after dipping the birds. I have an extra new sprayer, and could have put it in there and used around the loft. Next time I will remember. That now gives me 3 loft sprays: Sevin, Permectrin II, and orange oil.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I bought the permectrin II. I wasn't thinking, and threw out the liquid after dipping the birds. I have an extra new sprayer, and could have put it in there and used around the loft. Next time I will remember. That now gives me 3 loft sprays: Sevin, Permectrin II, and orange oil.


I seen pictures of your yard, save the sevin for that and around the house. 

Still love your loft Zepplin Man,
Tony


----------



## Napoleon's Loft (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks Tony.


----------

